# Have you repainted your '04-'06?



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

At nearly 100k miles, the paint on my '05 is pretty bad. The Arizona sun is brutal. Despite innumerable coats of wax since new, the clear coat is worn through in several spots, and is outright peeling off on the rear above the license plate. I got an estimate of around $6k for a total repaint from a reputable shop. Have lots of you had to repaint your new-gen GTOs?


----------



## SyncTSH (Dec 28, 2012)

Man 6k sounds really expensive. Even at your mileage I don't expect you need much body work and the prep work (most time consuming) should be pretty minimal. I would shop around a little.. Just my 02


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Here's a copy of the actual estimate.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

I bought mine in Mesa, Arizona and it has lots of little sandblast pits around the front end and the windshield. Hope I don't have to pay 6k for new paint. Was thinking maybe 2k would be more like it. Shop around some more.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

just the materials will cost around 1000-1200 for good BC/CC complete re-paint. Add labor to remove and re-set trim, sand off all the failing clear coat so your new paint does'nt suffer the same fate, fill chips mask and spray it at around 60 an hour. Paint is definitely one thing that you get what you pay for. Don't feel bad, would have been double that if it was a classic.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks for the input, gentlemen. The $6k figure didn't shock me--I had asked around enough that I knew a high-quality paint job took time and money. This shop went to great lengths walking around my car with me, explaining how they'd remove trim, take out the hood scoops, remove turn indicators, headlamps, taillamps, bading, trim, yada yada. That was all reasurring (because I'm nothing if not anal), but it contributed to the cost. I think I'll keep asking around and see if this $6k figure varies much.


----------



## SyncTSH (Dec 28, 2012)

6k is overpriced, you really think sanding a car that's 6-7 years old should cost 4-5k labor? that's insane. I bet it would take them at most 2-3 days to do the entire job, it doesn't warrant that kind of money. 2500-4k max, he won't have to do anything under the hood or jams or anything. Hell I think you should shop around at some car shows find some good paint jobs, I bet most of them were done in someone's garage or home made booth =P


----------



## W40gto (Feb 25, 2015)

Do any of you guys realize how much paint is thesedays?
I work in a restoration shop, im the welder/fabricator and painter.
Depends on what brand paint you go with but deltron DBC basecoat (just base color, no clear) is around a grand.
If you have a red car your looking at closer to $1500 just for the basecoat, then add your clearcoat, another $500.
Then all the labor, I think 6k is a fair price myself.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree it's over priced. Can you do any of the work yourself? Like taking off the trim, tail light, head light, hood scoops etc.


----------



## Irishmic (Sep 24, 2013)

R&I all bumpers ,door handles ,trim,etc.....strip to bare metal, etch prime , fill prime, block sand, seal,base,clear, cut and buff,put back together..You guys need to belly up to the paint counter and get an Education.....there are low grade paints and hi grade paints....low grade clears and hi grade clears.....it's not 1976 anymore when lacquer was 7.00 per pint LOL


----------

